# je m'y en vais - s'en aller + pronom "y"



## tkuns

Bonjour à tous :

Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser le verbe _s'en aller_ et l'adverbe de lieu _y_ tous ensembles ? Si c'est possible, veuillez me donner un exemple (ou des exemples). 

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Ploupinet

Hola!
Je ne crois pas que ce soit possible : par définition, si l'on s'en va d'un lieu, on ne peut plus y aller... 
Peut-être y a-t-il des cas auxquels je ne pense pas, mais en tout cas pour l'instant je n'en vois aucun !


----------



## Aoyama

La combinaison de *y* et de *en *est impossible, de plus, comme le dit bien Ploupinet :


> par définition, si l'on s'en va d'un lieu, on ne peut plus/pas y aller


----------



## janpol

A priori, l'association de "en" et de "y" est impossible comme cela vient d'être dit cependant... "s'en aller" est un peu particulier : "en" remplace normalement le lieu d'où l'on revient ("Est-il revenu du marché ? Oui, il EN est revenu") mais 's'en aller" semble bien être une forme figée où le "en" s'est "affaibli" pour faire partie d'un verbe où la notion de retour n'est plus présente : "je m'en vais" = je pars, je me rends à tel endroit."ça s'en va et ça revient" dit une chanson, "s'en aller" est donc bien là le contraire de "revenir". (Robert historique : "verbe composé, souvent simple renforcement de "aller"). Dès lors, l'emploi de "y" avec "s'en aller" n'est peut-être pas totalement inconcevable... 
Si "s'en"  ne sert qu'à renforcer "aller", sans en changer vraiment le sens, peut-on passer de "j'y allais" à "je m'y en allais" ? C'est assurément une phrase qu'on n'entend pas mais est-elle incorrecte ?


----------



## jester.

Il y a un cas où on peut combiner "en" et "y" : "Il y en a."


----------



## janpol

Effectivement !
Cette fois, c'est le Y qui se trouve dans une forme figée ("il y a"). Par ailleurs, "en" n'est pas complément de lieu.
Et "je n'y en croyais pas mes yeux". Acceptable ou à rejeter ?


----------



## Montaigne

Si "s'en aller" est utilisé pour indiquer le futur proche, on peut avoir "y" :

- Tu vas à Boston ?
- Oui, je m'en vais y faire des études.

Mais la tournure devient rare.


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> "s'en aller" est un peu particulier : "en" remplace normalement le lieu d'où l'on revient.


Je dirais plutôt que _en_ se réfère à l'endroit d'où l'on *vient* (et non « *re*vient »).

_Je m'*en* vais = Je pars *de* l'endroit où je me trouve_

Cela dit, je suis bien d'accord que _s'en aller_ semble être une forme figée où le _en_ est affaibli.

Et pour répondre à la question initiale, outre l'exemple cité par Montaigne, je ne vois pas bien dans quel contexte utiliser _je m'y en vais_ ou _je m'en vais y_.


----------



## Aoyama

> La combinaison de *y* et de *en *est impossible


En fait, à deuxième vue, le propos doit être nuancé.
Les exemples cités sont tous pertinents, même s'ils représentent des exceptions qui confirment la règle.
- Il *y en* a (cet exemple étant évidemment d'une aveuglante banalité)
- Je m'*en* vais *y* faire des études (possible mais peut-être critiquable)
 autres exemples possibles :
-vas-*y* lui *en* donner (langage populaire)
- allons-*y* doucement *en *attendant
mais tous ces exemples comportent (sauf "il y en a") "s'en aller", et pour rejoindre Janpol :


> 's'en aller" semble bien être une forme figée où le "en" s'est "affaibli" pour faire partie d'un verbe où la notion de retour n'est plus présente : "je m'en vais" = je pars, je me rends à tel endroit."ça s'en va et ça revient" dit une chanson, "s'en aller" est donc bien là le contraire de "revenir". (Robert historique : "verbe composé, souvent simple renforcement de "aller"). Dès lors, l'emploi de "y" avec "s'en aller" n'est peut-être pas totalement inconcevable...


... mais c'est, jusqu'à plus ample informé, le seul cas .
Quant à 





> je n'y en croyais pas mes yeux


, c'est un emploi populaire de *y* , redondant et critiquable grammaticalement, même si on peut décomposer la phrase correctement comme " je n'en croyais pas mes yeux _à ce moment-là_" (ou aussi " _à cet endroit_" ) ...


----------



## tkuns

Alors, est-ce je peux dire : Je te souhaite de bonne chance à Paris quand tu t'y en iras ?

Merci de votre aide encore une fois.


----------



## janpol

"Allons-y doucement en attendant."
C'est le "en" du gérondif, il est sans rapport avec celui qui est donné dans les autres exemples.


----------



## Maître Capello

tkuns said:


> Alors, est-ce je peux dire : Je te souhaite de bonne chance à Paris quand tu t'y en iras ?


La question n'est pas tant de savoir si c'est correct que de savoir si ça se dit. En effet, cette phrase est sans doute correcte grammaticalement, mais aucun francophone ne la dirait.


----------



## janpol

... la règle et l'usage...
Je partage l'opinion qui vient d'être exprimée par Maître Capello.


----------



## tilt

Je m'étonne de vos réponses.
Pour ma part, je ne suis pas choqué par la forme *s'y en aller*, même si elle est effectivement assez rarement employée.

De petites recherches sur Google renvoient d'ailleurs plusieurs exemples d'un tel usage, qui sonnent tout à fait bien (parmi d'autres beaucoup plus discutables, il est vrai):
_- Je demandai deux ou trois fois congé au Roi pour *m'y en aller*
- Enfin, tu pourras toujours *t'y en aller* un jour...
- Ce Jésus que vous avez vu s'élever dans le ciel en reviendra de la même manière que vous l'avez vu *s'y en aller.

*_


Maître Capello said:


> La question n'est pas tant de savoir si c'est correct que de savoir si ça se dit. En effet, cette phrase est sans doute correcte grammaticalement, mais je crois qu'aucun francophone ne la dirait…


La question posée par Tkuns est de savoir si c'est possible, pas si c'est courant! 
Pour moi, en tous cas, *quand tu t'y en iras* passe très bien.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> La question posée par Tkuns est de savoir si c'est possible, pas si c'est courant!



Certes, mais je trouve important de signaler que, quoique *possible*, cette tournure reste cependant plutôt *rare* et qu'il ne faudrait donc pas l'utiliser à tout va.


----------



## Aoyama

> Allons-y doucement en attendant."
> C'est le "en" du gérondif, il est sans rapport avec celui qui est donné dans les autres exemples.


Vrai ...


----------



## agliagli

tilt said:


> La question posée par Tkuns est de savoir si c'est possible, pas si c'est courant!
> Pour moi, en tous cas, *quand tu t'y en iras* passe très bien.


 
Justement, car je viens de lire que le en de s'*en* aller, tout comme celui de nombre d'expression comme s'*en* venir, s'*en *retourner, *en* vouloir à quelqu'un, s'*en* prendre à quelqu'un, ce qu'il *en* coûte, c'*en* est fait, *en* imposer, *en* référer à quelqu'un, s*'en* référer à quelqu'un ou quelque chose, ne pas *en* mener large, s'*en* tenir à quelqu'un ou à quelque chose, etc.etc. faisait en sorte que le "en" ou le "y" avait une valeur imprécise: de là découle la question que je voulais poser (vous tombez bien). Si le "en" et le "y" sont imprécis, qu'en est-il de leur nature? Ce ne sont plus ni des pronoms ni des adverbes alors...


----------



## tilt

Le *y* est assurément un pronom, qui désigne l'endroit où l'on s'en va.

Pour *en*, par contre, je suis d'accord qu'il ne désigne pas l'endroit d'où l'on part, contrairement à ce qui a pu être avancé (sinon on ne pourrait pas dire _je m'en vais d'ici_).
Je dirais qu'il s'agit en fait d'un pronom impersonnel, qui ne désigne rien ni personne.


----------



## agliagli

Grévisse parle d'une "semi-agglutination de _en_" héritée de l'ancien français... il ne parle en revanche pas de la "nature" de ce en, et c'est ce qui me pose problème. Comment expliquer alors à des personnes de langues non francophones qu'il y a des "en" de "nature" inclassable en français?  (Bien entendu, je n'attends pas qu'une grammaire soit purement prescriptive... mais ce n'est pas très "pratique" parfois. )


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Le *y* est assurément un pronom, qui désigne l'endroit où l'on s'en va.
> 
> Pour *en*, par contre, je suis d'accord qu'il ne désigne pas l'endroit d'où l'on part, contrairement à ce qui a pu être avancé (sinon on ne pourrait pas dire _je m'en vais d'ici_).
> Je dirais qu'il s'agit en fait d'un pronom impersonnel, qui ne désigne rien ni personne.


Le _en_ est bien à l'origine un pronom désignant l'endroit d'où l'on part. Il le reste encore maintenant, quand bien même il est atténué et redondant avec un éventuel complément comme dans _je m'*en* vais *d'*ici_.

Selon Grevisse :


> Dans […] _s’en aller_ […], _en_ a perdu sa valeur première comme le montrent les phrases où il fait double emploi avec un complément introduit par _de_. […] Mais le figement n’est pas complet.


----------



## janpol

C'est une bonne question ! Et la réponse n'est pas évidente : ces "en" ont dû être des pronoms jouant leur rôle, en d'autres temps. D'ailleurs, ce "sens perdu" l'est plus ou moins : si l'on considère tous les exemples donnés, avec "il en impose", on pense au "respect", avec "il en coûte", selon la situation, on pense à des ennuis ou à des efforts... Pour les autres exemples, ça semble moins évident. Ces expressions se sont figées et je serais tenté de...  botter en touche, peut-être, en parlant de "locutions verbales" qui seraient des "tout", donc dont on n'analyse pas chaque mot... Un peu comme dans le cas des verbes "essentiellement pronominaux"  : on n'analyse pas le "S'" de "s"envoler" ou de "s'emparer" puisque les verbes "envoler" et "emparer" n'existent pas.


----------



## tilt

janpol said:


> Un peu comme dans le cas des verbes "essentiellement pronominaux" : on n'analyse pas le "S'" de "s"envoler" ou de "s'emparer" puisque les verbes "envoler" et "emparer" n'existent pas.


C'est intéressant que tu donnes _s'envoler_ comme exemple, car pour celui-là, le pronon _en _a tellement perdu son sens que l'usage l'agglutiné au verbe.
On observe d'ailleurs cette tendance dans le langage courant pour _s'en aller_, puisque de plus en plus de gens disent _je me suis en allé _au lieu de _je m'en suis allé_.


----------



## janpol

Oui, mais le jour où l'on collera "en" à "aller" un pb de prononciation et /ou  d'orthographe se posera : "enaller" ? "ennaller ?" Satisfaisants ni l'un ni l'autre... On n'ira tout de même pas jusqu'à ajouter un "h" !... Tiens, un mot-valise à la façon de Finkielkraut : "s'enhaller" définition : se rendre sous les tropiques dans le but de s'exposer au soleil.


----------



## CapnPrep

janpol said:


> Oui, mais le jour où l'on collera "en" à "aller" un pb de prononciation et /ou  d'orthographe se posera : "enaller" ? "ennaller ?" Satisfaisants ni l'un ni l'autre...


On a déjà "s'enivrer", "s'enamourer" et "s'enorgueillir".


----------



## gouro

Aoyama said:


> - Je m'*en* vais *y* faire des études


Bonjour,
Mais est-ce qu'à la forme impérative, on pourrait dire :

Va-t'en y faire des études ?

En forme déclarative, ça donne "Tu t'en vas faire des études en France ". Je vois qu'il est correct de le dire, mais il me faut votre confirmation pour m'en être sûr, car j'ai toujours des doutes quant il s'agit de phrases françaises
D'avance merci


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, c'est correct quoique peu fréquent, me semble-t-il.
En fait, il est rare de trouver important de préciser dans la même phrase d'où l'on vient (va-t-en) et où l'on va (va y faire). On privilégie généralement l'une des deux indications.
Ici, on se contentera probablement de "Va y faire des études ?"


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> En fait, il est rare de trouver important de préciser dans la même phrase d'où l'on vient (va-t-en) et où l'on va (va y faire).


 On dira donc beaucoup plus naturellement : _Tu t'en vas/pars faire des études en France_.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je trouve la phrase à l'impératif extrêmement peu polie, même agressive, sans doute parce que _va-t'en_ (avec une apostrophe d'élision pour le pronom réfléchi du verbe _s'en aller_ ) est impérieux.



Bezoard said:


> Ici, on se contentera probablement de "Va y faire des études ?"


D'une manière générale, on dira même plutôt _là-bas_ que _y_ à l'impératif : _Va faire des études là-bas_.


----------

